# Godspeed, Heidi



## notthereyet0 (Nov 3, 2010)

For 12 years Heidi kept us company and was always here for us. Her age is unknown because she was a rescue but she was at least 13 and a half years old. She is survived by a 10 month old pup who will keep us busy but there is still a hole. It is so hard to hold them as they slip away from the drugs because nature has not allowed them to pass at a good time. Godspeed Heidi and may the peace be kinder than the last little while.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss- RIP Heidi.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

RIP Heidi... sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There simply can't be a good time- so sorry you lost your dearest Heidi


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your precious Heidi, 12 years ago you gave her a forever and loving home and made lots of good memories. Keep in mind that someday she will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge and you will again be reunited. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is never easy.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Run free Heidi. Its never an easy time. I wish you peace as you deal with your loss.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

